# HONEY NUT CHEERIOS!!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh me! I had read several weeks back on the "other" site about people feeding their furbabies honeynut cheerios as treats...said they loved them!
So, I immediately go out and buy the WMart brand...1.66 for the whole box...I am thinking...man if this works...what a bargain...
Well...he wouldn't touch them-turned up his nose... <_< 

Today for lunch, that is what I had...a bowl of Honey Nut cheerios....well, maybe it was b/c he decided whatever I had was good enough for him...but I started giving them to him...and saying "good boy" like trainer man said to do. HE LOVED THEM!  

In a 20 minute period, he was sitting consistently and then going into "up" on his back legs with his little paws out front (but curled in...kinda like a kangaroo)!!! TOO CUTE!!! We had the best time.  After he did the "up" like I wanted him to finally and not just jumping up to get it...I went beserk with love and kisses..he immediately went back into it without the cheerio...I know he was thinking... "well...duh...if that is what you wanted me to do all along...why didn't you just say so...!" :wacko: After we went back and forth with sit and up and made sure he knew the difference...(most times) I made him sit before going up. HE IS SO SMART!!! And he loves the honey nut cheerios!  

I had to find something to take to class Saturday that he LOVED...the only thing I had found so far was hamburger patties, turkey lunch meat, and chicken egg rolls. I was leaning toward the pieces of turkey lunch meat...BUT, now I can take both and he can have a variety during training classes. Yaaaay!!! Brinkley and Mommy are quite a team. I just love him so much!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

in the health food section they have this stuff that looks like Pops cereal. I also tried rice cakes. they really like popcorn. also try fruits and veggies. see if he loves that.







oh, and i found a guy on EBAY that sold stuff like jerky. the dogs went crazy for that stuff.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Once he got a taste of freeze dried...hmmm...I think they are lamb treats...he loved them too...He is much like my real kids! He really tries to judge things by look and smell-often will turn away until he finally decides to try it....then he usually comes back for more. 
Last night it was plain spaghetti noodles! Sure wish I had my camera as he was slurping the long noodle up!!! And trying to drag it away to his bed for safety...LOL :lol: 
Oh, they are SO funny!!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki loves Honey Combs cereal and little pieces of Turkey Jerky.

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy's favorite treats are honey nut cheerios, he just loves them.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I heard about this too. I tried giving them to him, and he looked at me wierd and walked away! Maybe I'll try again the next time we have some Cheerios.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar absolutely LOVES honey nut cheeris!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoveMaltese6820_@Jul 28 2004, 08:36 PM
> *I heard about this too. I tried giving them to him, and he looked at me wierd and walked away! Maybe I'll try again the next time we have some Cheerios.*


 Brinkley didn't want them until I ate them either...LOL.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, and guess what???!!!
I tried posting this same thing on the "other" site...kinda a little "thank you" to whoever posted the idea etc. 

It didn't get posted! Now what in the world is wrong with that? Because I mentioned the brand name "Honey nut cheerios" or what? I just DO NOT get the rules over there!! I love being able to post over here and it be instantanious! AND being able to PM someone when someone else might not give a flip what I have to say...grrrr.







Love to you all....







to the "other"


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

I went looking for Honey Nut Cherrios and since they didn't have a box in stock, I ended buying regular Cherrios. Palbert seems to like them just as much as the other kind!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie and Maya alose love honey nut cheerios and I also put a few in their kongs with pieces of applea and carrots and penut butter...they love their it


----------

